#  > << J&H LICHT EN GELUID - LINKS >> >  > OVER DEZE FORUMS >  >  virus op het forum?

## pjadskop productions

steeds als ik een nieuwe pagina laad (ook de shop) krijg ik een kader om mijn naam en wachtwoord in te geven, ik ben nochtans permanent aangemeld, denk dus in de richting van een virus?

bericht: voor de server licht-geluid.nl80 is verificatie nodig
en dan de kaderkes

----------


## admin

Nu nog steeds?

----------


## pjadskop productions

nee, opgelost

----------


## axs

Het zou een lokaal probleem geweest kunnen zijn in 'kort-sm'  :Wink: 
Had hetzelfde voor  :Smile:

----------


## goldsound

Heb het 1 keer gehad, daarna niet meer

----------


## admin

We zijn wat dingen aan uit uitproberen. Excuses voor het eventuele ongemak.

----------

